# JX1000/1 Vs. JL 1000/1



## BunItDown (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey guys I just upgraded my system from a JL 500 v2 to a JX 1000/1. But I'm kind of confused and need some guidance. I current have a JL 12W7 and I want the best sound quality that I can get. But I'm not sure if the JX 1000/1 will do the job, or should I spring for the JL 1000/1? Any help please? I haven't hooked up the JX 1000/1 yet but I'm not sure if I should upgrade to a JL 1000/1. Any ideas?


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

the 1000/1 is probably going to give you at least another 400Watts. That JX amp is just another off-the-shelf cheap asian amplifier. The Slash series amp has some real technology to it. It's like comparing a 7series BMW to a '97 Toyota Camry.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Ran a 1000/1v2 on a 12w7 for a while, they seem to be a very good match for one another


----------



## NucFusion (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't know that the jx 1000/1d is an upgrade from your 500/1v2 for that particular sub. The jx amp will only put out 1000 watts into a 2 ohm oad at 14.4 volts. The w7's are actually a 3 ohm load, so they are a better match to the slash or hd series amps, since they will output full wattage into any load from 1.5 to 4 ohms. So, that jx amp might give around 700 watts max, which probably won't be a huge difference from the 500/1 (not even double the power). However, since you already own the amp, doesn't hurt to try it out and see.


----------



## BunItDown (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah it sucks. I really liked my 500 v2 but it got fried! So my fiancé went out and got me the jx 1000/1 but I haven't hooked it
Up yet. I might just return it and get the slash v3 600/1 and save up later on for the 1200/1 v3. What do you guys think?


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Do the 1200/1v3 or HD1200/1.

I installed a 12W7 with the JX1000/1 the other week and wasn't impressed.


----------

